
Is It Time to Move on from WordPress? - dwalkr
https://forestry.io/blog/is-it-time-to-move-on-from-wordpress/
======
spraveenitpro
No,

I’ll give you an simple advice: When 5.0 comes out, wait with updating till at
least the first bugfix is released, then install Classic Editor plugin and
move on. In three years time check the status of Gutenberg (I’m sure it’ll be
much better) and then decide whether you get on board or whether you look for
another CMS. It’s that simple.

And now go read a book or play with children and stop reading about Gutenberg.
You’ll be better off. Trust me.

------
symlinkedtonull
It's been time to move on from WordPress for several years. The only thing WP
had going for it was 1) massive plugin ecosystem, and 2) ease of development.

Gutenberg undermines both those, so now is an even better time to try out a
Bolt/Grav/Statamic/etc.

------
jimbouk
What is your view on Typo3? I've been using it for a few months now and
although it has some issues (no "themes" or "plugins", only extensions), some
confusing ways around setting global constants and templates, and some major
inconsistencies surrounding the "proper" "current" way to do things I
generally find it a very extensive, powerful and expansive CMS

------
illuminea
So, you're saying you love WordPress? :)

I hear your complaints, but WordPress is still the best tool for marketers and
companies. What we need is something that combines the benefits of WordPress
with the benefits of static sites.

Maybe something like Strattic:
[https://www.strattic.com](https://www.strattic.com) :)

------
motylanogha
You can always use headless WP and it's REST API endpoints to get static files
fast. ;)

